# Palm TX wallpaper images



## minnes (Aug 15, 2001)

anyone have any links fo palm wallpaper , I have the tx 320 by 480

I am wondering how I can get the bacvkground images to show as full screen wallpaper in the background on my TX??
what do I have to do? just making it 320 by 480 pixels doesnt sem to be enough.

can I use graphic converter to fix images for the TX?
m


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

if it's like my Treo I think it should automatically crop/rotate. Is it cutting off or stretching?

Remember when you go to landscape mode it'll rotate the image too so preferably you should have a 480x480 image to compensate for that.


----------



## minnes (Aug 15, 2001)

good point, I will try a 480 square image and see if it fits right
It seems to blow up images larger than the screen and just shows the upper left section as background images.


----------

